# What is this..



## Kaosu (Jul 26, 2010)

New to the sit

i live in North West Washington 
Found this plant in a shallow stream at a family members house..it did not look to get more then a few hours of direct sun a day....iv looked all over the net to see what this is..maybe you guys can help


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Interesting plant...did you give it a good rinsing before placing them in your tank? :^) I hope so. Well, I can't really say for sure, but...it kinda looks like some weed...just wait until the others chime in and see what they say; meanwhile, good luck identifying.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome! It looks like you've got a _Callitriche_ species.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad to meet you. What a pretty little plant. With Cavan's help id's become much easier. Could it be this?

http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/img_query?enlarge=5208+1611+0653+0035


----------



## Kaosu (Jul 26, 2010)

Definitely Callitriche family!

and yes i soaked it in tap water for a few days before and after rinsing very well 
the first tank they went in to was empty 

Thank you !


----------

